# Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 2 Touch



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Well I just ordered a HDS 7 Gen 2 with structure scan bundle. I figured with my cabelas points and the Lowrance discount of 200.00 I would get the structure scan.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

i love mine. check out lance valentine web site for his instructional dvds on the touch unit. helps w the leaning curve.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Don't forget the pdf for $300 rebate in visacard money (No cash value) @ lowrance. just about enough to add the 360 at the bow.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes I just sent the rebate in and I will check that site for the videos ty...


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

check lowrance website for the point 1 antenna rebate. they were free w purchase all last year. they are really accurate. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

